# Pressure profiling with dark roast. Worth it?



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

I have an ECM Synchronika and I am pondering wether to install the kit for pressure profiling.

I am hesitating because I mostly drink medium-dark roasts and I'm wondering wether it would be a waste of time and money to do the upgrade.

What's your take on this?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I take it you are talking about the paddle that goes on the group head.,

This would be flow profiling , not pressure profiling - pump stays at constant pressure, needle valve alters flow of water to puck , pressure at the puck is registered by the manometer there.

I suppose the question is are you unhappy or feel that your current coffee is lacking

What grinder are you pairing it with ?


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Carlo -I quite like the option of using a lower flow/pressure with darker roasts, find the results can be a fair bit nicer using say 6-8 rather than 9bar.

Not an essential but easier than adjusting the OPV etc., the paddles are easier.

Maybe look at the coffee sensor one, the ECM version has a ball for the adjuster which is right hand threaded so comes undone a bit during use.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> I suppose the question is are you unhappy or feel that your current coffee is lacking
> 
> What grinder are you pairing it with ?


 I am happy with my coffee, but of course the question is always : can I extract it better? Can it be better?

I have a Monolith Conical MC3


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

Northern_Monkey said:


> @Carlo -I quite like the option of using a lower flow/pressure with darker roasts, find the results can be a fair bit nicer using say 6-8 rather than 9bar.


 I was under the imprtession that pressure/flow profiling is mainly used with light roasts that are somewhat more challenging to extract


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I used to experiment with profiles on some darker roasts when I had the V.

Worked well - especially the lever profile. Better mouthfeel, less bitter, more enjoyable


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@Carlo - Not all the time, used to tweak it for a better taste. Darker roasts can extract too much of the bad stuff as well.

Brew guide below from black cat coffee twilight blend:

Espresso - 18g in 36g out over 32 seconds. If you can adjust the temperature take it down to 90c. If you can pressure profile then start at 9bars and decline steadily.


----------



## KingoftheHeath (Nov 22, 2019)

I find the paddle (Bianca) works really well with dark roasts. Can take something which is too bitter (for my taste) and bring it back to something more mellow and chocolatey.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Medium dark....is that where they get oily or start to get oil on the surface, divots from second crack. Or are we talking just somewhere between first and second?


----------



## Stevebee (Jul 21, 2015)

Controlling the pressure (or flow) I think helps with any roast. I don't drink dark so can't speak there, but otherwise a declining profile works for most. I have an L1, a Vesuvius and a Decent and use a modified lever profile on the V and Decent. As the puck degrades unless you reduce pressure, the flow will increase extracting flavours you might not want. Light roasts are different in as much a higher flow rate seems more desirable with maybe a shorter total shot time. Plenty of examples and work on the Decent forum on this very subject (Allonge from Rao). I never profile, or drink, a flat 9 bar, as in my opinion, the alternatives just taste better. I think the upgrade will definitely be worthwhile. You can always leave it and pull at 9 bar if you prefer but I don't think you will.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

Ive just ordered a flow control valve for my minima so really looking forward to trying it


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

Rob1 said:


> Medium dark....is that where they get oily or start to get oil on the surface, divots from second crack. Or are we talking just somewhere between first and second?


 A mix of the 2. I like some oily ones passed second crack, but mostly between first and second crack


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I'd say best used on anything up to a medium-dark roast but if you're getting into second crack maybe not so useful.


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

Do you ramp up up slowly as well? I find that if I preinfuse with about 1 bar I have to ramp up pretty fast to 9 bar before coffee starts spewing out. It's like there a danger zone where it is fully saturated and will channel unless the pressure is high enough to recompress the puck.


----------

